# Air bags hurt!!!!!!!!



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

well as it goes me and the kids were on our way to my folks house for x-mas and some jack ass came flying up through the traffic and cut off the truck in front of me , so he locked up his breaks and I did the same but I could not get stopped in time ( hard to stop a 98 olds 88 at 70 you know) . Tex hit the air bag and flew up into the front glass and busted it all to hell , I broke my ring finger , both of the kids got a lil seat belt rash on there necks , other than that every one is ok . so now I 'm off to find a new truck or bike don't know yet . here is a pic of my old car , I know you cant see it here but the motor was knocked off the mounts . the Toyota truck I hit (well I thought he was coming through the front glass it picked the back tires up off the road and it was sitting on the hood) .you can see where tex hit the glass too


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

That stinks! I'm glad you all are ok


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, wow. That sucks. I'm glad everyone was ok, though. I've been in a few fender benders myself. Amazing what we can walk away from these days, huh? Really makes you appreciate life don't it?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Damn dude, glad to hear everyone is OK. Where'd the wreck happen at?

At least you'll get a new car/bike now like you said... something with some power haha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

omg that's pretty darn bad! Is everyone ok? How is the whole family???


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats frigin nuts!!! im glad to know you and the family are ok. tex is one tuff pooch!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Man Nick.... Glad you and the kids and Tex are all okay. I don't understand why people have to drive so freakin crazy.


----------

